# Dainfern



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

What are the differences between dainfern ridge, dainfern valley and dainfern golf estate or are they all the same secure estate?
Also what other secure places like this are in Johannesburg? Thanks.


----------



## Lovinglife (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi These are 3 seperate estates, not all the same one.

I cant help with other secure estates in Joburg but can help with Pretoria East.

Good luck


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that I was getting confused!
Not finding as much info as I would like on anywhere and need to get thing sorted! :-/


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Probaby the most secure one is Thornhill in Edenvale.


----------



## Lovinglife (Oct 7, 2012)

missb87 said:


> Thanks for that I was getting confused!
> Not finding as much info as I would like on anywhere and need to get thing sorted! :-/


What else can we help you with, what other info do you need?

Let me know and will find info for you even if I dont know myself.

Best wishes


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for that. I will have a look.
Was just looking for information on different places to live and the kind of facilities in each estate. 
I may not be able to get a job straight away so would b good to know there are things I can do near my home when my partner is at work. I saw dainfern golf estate had cycle tracks, walks, tennis courts etc and sounded like a good community. Am I right or are they all very similar? I have contacted pam Golding but is there any other agents that would b good?
Totally different question but is there other international primary schools other than the American one?


----------



## Lovinglife (Oct 7, 2012)

missb87 said:


> Thank you for that. I will have a look.
> Was just looking for information on different places to live and the kind of facilities in each estate.
> I may not be able to get a job straight away so would b good to know there are things I can do near my home when my partner is at work. I saw dainfern golf estate had cycle tracks, walks, tennis courts etc and sounded like a good community. Am I right or are they all very similar? I have contacted pam Golding but is there any other agents that would b good?
> Totally different question but is there other international primary schools other than the American one?


Hi 

Are you wanting to stay in Johannesburg or Pretoria.Dainfern is quite a big estate and near to Fourways shopping Mall.I know the other 2 estates are close by as well but I think that Dainfern is the biggest.We personally have lived in large estates in Pretoria but prefer one a bit smaller but then you would not get all the facilities a big one will offer.There are agents such as Seeff,Remax and there is the Private property website.I dont know if we can post website addresses but if you do a search with .co.za on the end you will find them.As to schools in Johannesburg I know there is a British school also I will find out some more info about that if you would like.What age child are you looking for a school for.Also bear in mind that the school year here starts in January and not September like the UK.When are you intending on coming.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm enquiring about the schools as I am a primary teacher and wanted to find if it is possible for me to try work somewhere over there.
My partners job is in Johannesburg. Brambly or brambly view I think the area is called. He doesn't mind travelling up to an hour to his work. I visited the fourways area when I was over but i didn't have much time to compare much as was such a quick visit.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

It would seem that we are going through the same process. I am looking for secure estates with a good school close at hand. We have had two friends recommend Dainfern School and the estates (all three mentioned.) We are also looking at Lone Hill as it is a bit closer to the motorway and there is another school (Crawfords) that has been recommended. As I am not really tied to an area I am also looking at Midstream (half way to Pretoria) and Irene area where there are several estates but I think they are too far for your husband.
Our little one will only be 9 years and we will be there for a while so have decided to put her into a school doing the local independant exams so she will also have friends close to home. I will watch the advice you get as it will also be of help to us. Good luck.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Just out of interest we are also moving from Scotland - Aberdeen so let me know if you get any decent deals from movers etc!!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that information. We were also recommended dainfern but trying to look around. Been in contact with a few agents but they haven't been very good getting back to us which is frustrating. We are from Glasgow. My partner is already in SA so hoping he can view places soon. 
Will let u know if u we find any good moving info/companies.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

*Thanks, .*



missb87 said:


> Thanks for that information. We were also recommended dainfern but trying to look around. Been in contact with a few agents but they haven't been very good getting back to us which is frustrating. We are from Glasgow. My partner is already in SA so hoping he can view places soon.
> Will let u know if u we find any good moving info/companies.


much appreciated and good luck


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi

I am from Glasgow and moved to Johannesburg 3 years ago. Dainfern is very nice and there are some good schools in that area. 

If your partner works in Bramley I would rule out Pretoria. The traffic heading to Sandton/Bramley is crazy in the morning and evenings. If you want to stay in a secure estate Fourways gardens is also nice but again the traffic in that area is terrible. 

Also note the school year here runs from Jan - Dec. I would start contacting schools asap and I am happy to send you a list. Crawford, Heronbridge college, Redhill and Brescia are a good starting point. 

Johannesburg is an amazing city once you settle in but it can be a bit daunting when you first get here. I am still getting used to the electric fences everywhere. 

If you need any info or have any questions I am more than happy to help.

ps The estate agents here are terrible. Just keep pestering them into action!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, 
Thanks very much for your help!
I think we are going to go for Dainfern. My partner went to look around a few and was impressed.
I am trying to sort out getting my qualifications transferred so I can then register with the teaching council and then eventually apply for a job. It seems a very long process.
A list of schools would be great thanks. I'm worried they may not want to hire me as I don't speak Afrikanns so trying to fid out as much information as possible.
How are u finding life there compared to Glasgow?


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh and I know exactly what you mean about estate agents! Lol.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, amysdad, just thought I would ask how you are getting on with the move? Have you found a house?
We ended up looking at other estates other than the Dainfern area and saw there was quite a difference in price and the type of housing.
As for removals we havent booked anything yet but had a bad experience with a company in glasgow we luckily noticed in time to avoid them.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Missb87. Visa's now done and the plan is to move end of January 2013. I have had the quotes for the house move and the dog so will select the chosen movers next week. It was our plan to go down and find a school and house but time overtook us so we have decided to spend a month in a guest house (actually a cottage in the garden of a guest house who will take dogs) and find a house before my furniture arrives.
Like you, we are keeping our options on location open. Dainfern looks really good but it is quoite pricy and I have been told by a couple of friends that Lonehill and Fourways have good estates a bit cheaper but, as I say, we will look when we get down there.
Don't know if it is any use to you but a friend of mine has four children in 'home schools' which are small groups of teachers who work together in residential areas with just a few children and this may give you a way into doing some work. I am sure you would still have to jump through the hoops but it may give you a start.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Amysdad

Here are some more complexes

Jackal creek golf estate " med class"
eagle canyon golf estate "med to high class"

Schools within 5kms

montessori primary "private"
sharonlea "government school"

google schools in randburg bryanston .co.za

regards


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that idea. How is the move going? 
We are in the middle of getting out things shipped out now and sorting visas.


----------

